
Laid-Off Americans, Required to Zip Lips on Way Out, Grow Bolder - teslacar
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/12/us/laid-off-americans-required-to-zip-lips-on-way-out-grow-bolder.html?ref
======
JaggedJax
Would anti-SLAPP laws be able to protect these former workers, or would those
not apply since they have signed non-disparagement documents.

------
bsg75
Does anyone here have any real knowledge how enforceable such non-
disparagement clauses are, especially when the layoff base is large?

~~~
paulddraper
I would imagine non-disparagement would challenging to hold up, and even less
likely to be even tried. But...the possibility that they _could_ be used to
cause grief is probably enough for most people.

A more decisive legal benefit, I think, is release of claims. If a employee
takes severance, releases claims, then comes back around with claims, it's a
real hit to credibility. In this scenario, the company is the defendant.

